# What's better with H2o?



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

What i like to know from you ppL that run water is....... Are your temps better with the fan blowing (pushing) air into the rad or..... Drawing air through the rad ( sucking through)
And with that,.... what is the temperature difference?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

My setup does better pushing. I have medium speed fans with triple rads with less restrictive fins, and get 1-3C better temps in push rather than pull. It's not a really huge difference in most cases. The difference is larger with higher speed fans, or rads with more restrictive fins.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

what wile E said..Also you can run them in push pull. Have a fan on the back of the rad pushing and a fan on the front pulling.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 28, 2009)

Same as P O S PC and Wile E both said. I've got all my fans pushing. Seems to work the best....


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

I myself found that having the fans blowing was better.... As for push-pull I haven't tried it.
I just upgraded from a single 120 to a 120.2 rad....and a 940 to the 955 runs the same temp but the 955 is running higher clocks at lower volts...... I guess it balances out?....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I myself found that having the fans blowing was better.... As for push-pull I haven't tried it.
> I just upgraded from a single 120 to a 120.2 rad....and a 940 to the 955 runs the same temp but the 955 is running higher clocks at lower volts...... I guess it balances out?....



that could be a part of it. Also some people don't get much of a drop going from a 120.1 to a 120.2 depends on how saturated the water is with heat.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

TeXBill said:


> Same as P O S PC and Wile E both said. I've got all my fans pushing. Seems to work the best....


Im just thinking about the dust..... With the fans drawing through the rad and having a fine foam dust filter on the intake side........ What weighs better?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Im just thinking about the dust..... With the fans drawing through the rad and having a fine foam dust filter on the intake side........ What weighs better?



I wouldn't really recommend a filter as it will add more restriction to something that already restricts the air. That is like asking for death of the fans  also i could see that hurting your temps. Just go without a filter and clean the rad every month


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that could be a part of it. Also some people don't get much of a drop going from a 120.1 to a 120.2 depends on how saturated the water is with heat.


I changed from Distilled H20 to Fesser one.... It seems thicker and doesn't flow as fast as pure water.....


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

*Do not* use filters on rad fans. It kills pressure. Just dust your rads out with a can of air every couple of weeks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I changed from Distilled H20 to Fesser one.... It seems thicker and doesn't flow as fast as pure water.....



that could also be a reason for the same temps. Also keep in mind the 120.2 rad will slow the flow down alittle more then the 120.1 did. I bet if you put a better pump(higher flow) it would lower your temps

also are you still using the TT pump?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I wouldn't really recommend a filter as it will add more restriction to something that already restricts the air. That is like asking for death of the fans  also i could see that hurting your temps. Just go without a filter and clean the rad every month


yeah but i clean the filter every 8-10days...... does having a filter really affect temps that bad?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah but i clean the filter every 8-10days...... *does having a filter really affect temps that bad?*



Yes. Don't use filters.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that could also be a reason for the same temps. Also keep in mind the 120.2 rad will slow the flow down alittle more then the 120.1 did. I bet if you put a better pump(higher flow) it would lower your temps


What would you recommend.... keep in mind I wanna keep the noise to a min.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah but i clean the filter every 8-10days...... does having a filter really affect temps that bad?



having a filter drops the pressure like wile E said. So yes it can affect the temps alot... its just better to not use a filter at all on a rad no matter how often you clean them.


fullinfusion said:


> What would you recommend.... keep in mind I wanna keep the noise to a min.


It recommend the siwfty 350 its quiet and gives good flow also its small 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108063


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yes. Don't use filters.


Ok coming from you I hear what your saying


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> having a filter drops the pressure like wile E said. So yes it can affect the temps alot... its just better to not use a filter at all on a rad no matter how often you clean them.
> 
> It recommend the siwfty 350 its quiet and gives good flow also its small
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108063


Thats cheap enough.... I booked marked it.... Thanks man!

so I guess I need to break down my rad ass.. and put the fans pushing to the rad.... Sighs.... I dont wanna loose another finger nail


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 28, 2009)

No filter needed just keep a can of compressed air and blow it out a couple of times a month. Works great for me. I got 4 120mm Scythe Ultra Kaze fans on my rad all pushing 3,000 rpm's a piece. AC is louder than they are.....


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Im just thinking about the dust..... With the fans drawing through the rad and having a fine foam dust filter on the intake side........ What weighs better?



The best is push/pull.

Advantage of pushing... plenty of air behind the fan to push through the rad.

Advantage of pulling... no resistance on the air being pushed by the fan.

Do what's best for your setup.  Tests say push is best if you can't do push/pull.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 28, 2009)

it depends... test it... i have better with pull... some have better with push.  General rule is low speed fans better in pull and high speed in push.  But test b/c each setup is different.

i have seen no difference with 1400 rpm fans whatsoever... pull tends to be quieter and easier to clean.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> The best is push/pull.
> 
> Advantage of pushing... plenty of air behind the fan to push through the rad.
> 
> ...


Ok with that,,,,, what 120mm fans should I order for a push pull 120.2 settup?
Keep in mind, I want the best flow and performance with minimal noise.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 28, 2009)

Take a look at these nice rpm and not to loud.. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185058
They should move enough air for you.


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

The best low noise fans that rock performance are the Scythe Gentile Typhoons.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 28, 2009)

Martin's Liquid Lab Test:

http://martin.skinneelabs.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Martin's Liquid Lab Test:
> 
> http://martin.skinneelabs.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html



We went over that in another thread. Everyone's setup is different, and responds differently to whether the fan is pushing or pulling. That's why I mentioned so many details about my setup. Push almost always works better on my rads.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys. 
I just need one more peice of advice...

I have a jug of Fesser One uv blue cooling liquid .... I noticed it isn't as thin as distilled water... It's thicker... Is it ok to top the rez off with distilled water to try and thin out the coolant?


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

***Warning***

DO NOT USE FESER 1

you will regret using coolants besides distilled water.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> ***Warning***
> 
> DO NOT USE FESER 1
> 
> you will regret using coolants besides distilled water.



here is something to support that 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=226632


----------



## shevanel (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a 230mm blowing into a rad and 2 120's under the rad pulling. The rad is mounted under the top of a case. My temps are usually 40-44 idle and 55 load on normal use. 65 load on stress testing.

the best part is, it's nearly silent with 8 total fans

3 230mm 1 180? 2 120s an 80 sittin on the gpu blowing into the nb and the gpu fan


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is something to support that
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=226632


Well after reading that link you posted I call BULLSHIT on that guy!!!!
There is no logical way that coolant would do that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I have a 230mm blowing into a rad and 2 120's under the rad pulling. The rad is mounted under the top of a case. My temps are usually 40-44 idle and 55 load on normal use. 65 load on stress testing.
> 
> the best part is, it's nearly silent with 8 total fans
> 
> 3 230mm 1 180? 2 120s an 80 sittin on the gpu blowing into the nb and the gpu fan


thats what im looking for is great cooling and no noise


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> ***Warning***
> 
> DO NOT USE FESER 1
> 
> you will regret using coolants besides distilled water.


ok why?
I've used TT coolant for over a year and besides loosing its reactivity to uv light I never had any problems.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

I just put a few drops of coolant on a piece of tin foil and heated it up to the point of boil and waited till it evaporated..... There was nothing left behind for residue....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I just put a few drops of coolant on a piece of tin foil and heated it up to the point of boil and waited till it evaporated..... There was nothing left behind for residue....



thats interesting..maybe it has to do with the way it reacts to the different metals in the loop idk...But when i used water i ran Distilled water and Swiftech Hydrox


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats interesting..maybe it has to do with the way it reacts to the different metals in the loop idk...But when i used water i ran Distilled water and Swiftech Hydrox


He spoofed that test.... I  googled Fesser One coolant problems and there wasn't one single complaint..... I went to there site and selected the coolant im using and there is nothing but awesome reviews from testers.... so go figure?


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

I've owned some coolants when I started.  Testing if liquid evaporates and leaves behind residue is likely not to give any conclusive results.  The dye when cooled and heated and cooled and heated WILL congeal(sp?) and attach itself to the small microscopic grooves of the metals in your loop.  The problem is that dye is not completely soluable just like most things when heated and cooled over a period of time.

Here's a picture of build-up starting to form in small microscopic fissures in copper.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2009)

i push but soon i will push/pull


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> I've owned some coolants when I started.  Testing if liquid evaporates and leaves behind residue is likely not to give any conclusive results.  The dye when cooled and heated and cooled and heated WILL congeal(sp?) and attach itself to the small microscopic grooves of the metals in your loop.  The problem is that dye is not completely soluable just like most things when heated and cooled over a period of time.
> 
> Here's a picture of build-up starting to form in small microscopic fissures in copper.
> 
> ...


those pic's you posted I can believe.... but the other guy is BS'n big time....
Those pic's you posted.... how long did it take to get those results?


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> those pic's you posted I can believe.... but the other guy is BS'n big time....
> Those pic's you posted.... how long did it take to get those results?



4 months.  Part of the problem is also some coolants contain chemicals that will dissolve your block's O-ring into the fluid.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> 4 months.


well I still have a problem believing its the coolant... Id almost say the water block was boiling in the dark areas


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> 4 months.  Part of the problem is also some coolants contain chemicals that will dissolve your block's O-ring into the fluid.


thats what I was thinking.... and not only the O rings but the blocks gasket


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well I still have a problem believing its the coolant... Id almost say the water block was boiling in the dark areas



This is something a number of people will tell you is accurate.  They aren't being paid by any companies to write reviews, so we're either trying to trick you into using a not-so-pretty colored loop or we're trying to save you time/effort.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> This is something a number of people will tell you is accurate.  They aren't being paid by any companies to write reviews, so we're either trying to trick you into using a not-so-pretty colored loop or we're trying to save you time/effort.


Ok so what do I do?
Swap the coolant out with H20?
I think I'll stick to whats in the loop for now and report back in 12months


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

Distilled water only.  Check your blocks/pump for buildup anyway.  You may be surprised.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> Distilled water only.  Check your blocks/pump for buildup anyway.  You may be surprised.



its true. iv used feaser and it is amazing i love the stuff. but it does infact deposit in the loop. On top of that i absolutely 100% blame the coolent. i mean what else could it be? its not like the acrylic top of the block or the metal. or the rubber hose is just going to disintegrate on its own.....what happens (and binge is right) the chemicals used for the die. over heat and cold makes them sort of seperate. obviously these particles are heavy. and as such deposit. run clear tubing...tell me if it stains. i bet it will. the tubing will stain first. followed by bigger deposits. these are revealed as build up in the rez pump and block surfaces. I am no the only one who will back binge up on this. and its not like feaser or any other died coolent is bad. however this is just the nature of them.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2009)

Almost every colored coolant I ever tried caused build-up in my blocks after a few months. I was getting terrible temps on my 6400+, even at stock settings. Here, the pins in the block were completely clogged. I was using a red colored coolant, but I can't remember the brand.

Just use distilled water, and throw a piece of pure silver in your reservoir. Distilled water performs the best anyway.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Almost every colored coolant I ever tried caused build-up in my blocks after a few months. I was getting terrible temps on my 6400+, even at stock settings. Here, the pins in the block were completely clogged. I was using a red colored coolant, but I can't remember the brand.
> 
> Just use distilled water, and throw a piece of pure silver in your reservoir. Distilled water performs the best anyway.



i agree with that statement. It may not look as cool but it is best for the loop.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Almost every colored coolant I ever tried caused build-up in my blocks after a few months. I was getting terrible temps on my 6400+, even at stock settings. Here, the pins in the block were completely clogged. I was using a red colored coolant, but I can't remember the brand.
> 
> Just use distilled water, and throw a piece of pure silver in your reservoir. Distilled water performs the best anyway.


Ok, Ok I see Im out numbered on this one. I replaced the coolant with Distilled h20... Is took about 2 liters ow water to flush the system.... as for pure silver... where do I get that?
and why silver? You trying to say silver is acting like a "sacrificial anode"


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ok, Ok I see Im out numbered on this one. I replaced the coolant with Distilled h20... Is took about 2 liters ow water to flush the system.... as for pure silver... where do I get that?
> and why silver? You trying to say silver is acting like a "sacrificial anode"



silver will kill bacteria in the water loop. only pure silver will do though


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ok, Ok I see Im out numbered on this one. I replaced the coolant with Distilled h20... Is took about 2 liters ow water to flush the system.... as for pure silver... where do I get that?
> and why silver? You trying to say silver is acting like a "sacrificial anode"



PM me and I have some extra.  I'll get your some websites if you'd like.  Silver molecules will actually attach themselves to the cell walls of single celled organisms/bacteria/algae and the organism chokes to death as it can't eat/breathe/poop with all of it's holes plugged.

I personally use silver (99.999% pure) as electrodes in distilled to make silver colloids instead of making kill coils.  Kills any fungus growing in my potted plants pretty quick, and I've never had a growth in my water loops since using it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 30, 2009)

how much pure silver do I need? 1 gram... 1 oz...?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 30, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> how much pure silver do I need? 1 gram... 1 oz...?



you don't need vary much.From what i have heard any small amount will do but wait for someone who knows for sure to reply 

if it helps any the kill coils are 1.3g of pure silver so 1gram would be fine i'm sure 
http://www.petrastechshop.com/sikibyia.html


----------



## Wile E (Nov 30, 2009)

I have around 1g in each loop


----------



## Binge (Nov 30, 2009)

I throw 50-100 mL of silver water in a large loop and that has done me well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2009)

Today I pulled the block apart to check for build up (member suggestion) and there was no signs of any build up....Nothing...nada....the copper was a bit discolored but copper does that right?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> I throw 50-100 mL of silver water in a large loop and that has done me well.


how long does that last till you need to re-dose?


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 5, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> how long does that last till you need to re-dose?



ive run a loop for a solid year with a bit of ethylene glycol and almost 0 maintenance (a fill up or two on the rez) ... cant imagine why silver would be any different...

Ive actually never seen any growth in any of my loops.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> ive run a loop for a solid year with a bit of ethylene glycol and almost 0 maintenance (a fill up or two on the rez) ... cant imagine why silver would be any different...
> 
> Ive actually never seen any growth in any of my loops.



Exactly.  There's no need to re-dose.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> ive run a loop for a solid year with a bit of ethylene glycol and almost 0 maintenance (a fill up or two on the rez) ... cant imagine why silver would be any different...
> 
> Ive actually never seen any growth in any of my loops.


what the hell is ethylene glycol?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> what the hell is ethylene glycol?



in short and really watered down. its antifreeze in its pure form


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 5, 2009)

what he said ^^


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> in short and really watered down. its antifreeze in its pure form


Ok I see and thank you solaris..... but now the killer question.... is it non-conductive?


----------



## shevanel (Dec 5, 2009)

No, it isn't.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2009)

shevanel said:


> No, it isn't.


I didn't think so.... so now that makes me think..... When I add a gram of pure silver to the rez along side the distilled water.... is the H2o still non-conductive?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Im going to patent a cap for all rez's with a .999% silver rod that extends into the water!!!
lol....should buy my plain ticket hey?


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I didn't think so.... so now that makes me think..... When I add a gram of pure silver to the rez along side the distilled water.... is the H2o still non-conductive?



H2O is conductive.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> H2O is conductive.


Sorry I meant to say DISTILLED H2o 
It's not conductive


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

the hydro co here buys huge amounts of distilled water to spray on the lines if there is ever a fire.... I asked the head guy WTF you do that for? -arnt ya afraid of getting electrocuted or shorting things out-
He tells me distilled is non conductive so there is no worries of getting fried lol


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Sorry I meant to say DISTILLED H2o
> It's not conductive



That is also incorrect.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> That is also incorrect.


BS,...... Binge? dont Puck with me aTHISm....why you say that?
I had distilled that leaked all over my gpu and nothing happened, now why's that?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> That is also incorrect.



you are in fact wrong, pure distilled and deionized water lacks the nesessary electrolytes to conduct electricity.

physics information on water


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 6, 2009)

also keep in mind that pure water is considered an insulator while impure water is not, at least to my knowledge of physics..


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> you are in fact wrong, pure distilled and deionized water lacks the nesessary electrolytes to conduct electricity.
> 
> physics information on water


EXACTLY!!!! +1
If you read the post about the hydro company buys distilled to spray the lines....blah blah.... Call your provider and ask them if they use it.... I betcha they do.... and for the simple fact it don't conduct electricity. We sell hydro to you guys and cant afford down time.... time is money and another reason why we can sell cheap to the locals


----------



## e6600 (Dec 6, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> you are in fact wrong, pure distilled and deionized water lacks the nesessary electrolytes to conduct electricity.
> 
> physics information on water



water becomes conductive when metallic ions mix with the water.  which is always the case in a water loop

anyways, ive always thought pull to be better than push (at least on my mcr320 with yate meds)


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 6, 2009)

e6600 said:


> water becomes conductive when metallic ions mix with the water.  which is always the case in a water loop
> 
> anyways, ive always thought pull to be better than push (at least on my mcr320 with yate meds)



In chemistry lab class we did a test to see what substances had minerals that could conduct electricity and distilled water is not conductive, but we got a cup of tap water and tested it and it light up the "light emitting diode" or led and i was loling


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

e6600 said:


> water becomes conductive when metallic ions mix with the water.  which is always the case in a water loop
> 
> anyways, ive always thought pull to be better than push (at least on my mcr320 with yate meds)


So what your saying is that when silver.....999% is introduced to the rez The distilled becomes conductive?
Man If this is the case im doing back to my bottle of Fesser 1 blue!


----------



## e6600 (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> So what your saying is that when silver.....999% is introduced to the rez The distilled becomes conductive?
> Man If this is the case im doing back to my bottle of Fesser 1 blue!



silver, copper ions will make any substance that was previously distilled or de ionized electronically conductive

that includes feser 1, and any other cooling fluid

the best thing to use is distilled water and .999 silver.  anything else is a ripoff and will separate over time


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

e6600 said:


> silver, copper ions will make any substance that was previously distilled or de ionized electronically conductive
> 
> that includes feser 1, and any other cooling fluid
> 
> the best thing to use is distilled water and .999 silver.  anything else is a ripoff and will separate over time


Well for what I've learned in this thread is silver + distilled is the best!
FINALLY I got it!


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Well for what I've learned in this thread is silver + distilled is the best!
> FINALLY I got it!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> http://www.searchviews.com/wp-conte...full-3-column-1/images/the_more_you_know2.jpg


Smart Azz lol


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> you are in fact wrong, pure distilled and deionized water lacks the nesessary electrolytes to conduct electricity.
> 
> physics information on water



You are correct.  I thought we were only speaking in the context of a WC loop.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

I picked up 1 gram of 999% silver today.... now what do I do with it?
Just drop it into the rez.... that be ok?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I picked up 1 gram of 999% silver today.... now what do I do with it?
> Just drop it into the rez.... that be ok?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091206/IM000777.jpg



Yep. Just make sure it doesn't block the ports.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I picked up 1 gram of 999% silver today.... now what do I do with it?
> Just drop it into the rez.... that be ok?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091206/IM000777.jpg



yup 

1. make sure it doesnt get sucked up
2. make sure you can get it back out of you want 
3. make sure it doesnt restrict flow


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yep. Just make sure it doesn't block the ports.





Solaris17 said:


> yup
> 
> 1. make sure it doesnt get sucked up
> 2. make sure you can get it back out of you want
> 3. make sure it doesnt restrict flow



Sounds good and thank you.... I'll shut the pump off before dropping it into the rez... am I going to need to replace the silver ever?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Sounds good and thank you.... I'll shut the pump off before dropping it into the rez... am I going to need to replace the silver ever?



no


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2009)

sweet, thanks again ppl


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Saw this a bit late, but Pushing worked better for my setup.


----------



## Izliecies (Dec 6, 2009)

so once again - does that silver make the distilled water conductive and does that matter?


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2009)

Izliecies said:


> so once again - does that silver make the distilled water conductive and does that matter?



everything in your water cooling loop will make distilled water conductive.  The copper in your blocks, the fittings etc etc.  The silver added is moot.


----------



## zithe (Dec 7, 2009)

that's... confusing. I don't get how it helps. XD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2009)

zithe said:


> that's... confusing. I don't get how it helps. XD



it kills alergy stuff like that


----------



## Binge (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it kills alergy stuff like that



algae*


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it kills *alergy* stuff like that


So, are you suggesting I swallow a gram of pure silver instead of take Claritin or Benedryl when I come in contact with cats?


----------



## Inioch (Dec 8, 2009)

So would it be okay to use 99.9% silver wire just looped together in sufficient quantities?

One would think that it doesn't matter in which form it is, right?


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

Inioch said:


> So would it be okay to use 99.9% silver wire just looped together in sufficient quantities?
> 
> One would think that it doesn't matter in which form it is, right?



You are correct it doesn't matter how it's shaped, but in theory the more surface area the better.


----------



## zithe (Dec 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> You are correct it doesn't matter how it's shaped, but in theory the more surface area the better.



So then a wire would provide a larger benefit.


----------



## Inioch (Dec 8, 2009)

zithe said:


> So then a wire would provide a larger benefit.



Indeed. And at least you can shape anything you want from it. Maybe I'll do a duck


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So, are you suggesting I swallow a gram of pure silver instead of take Claritin or Benedryl when I come in contact with cats?



 sorry i was really out of it... I knew that wasn't spelled right


----------

